# Truck was stolen this morning...



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I had a grey/black 2 tone 2002 F250 crew cab with a ferterlizer spray rig in the bed stolen this morning in Tomball. License plate 64D-RH9 with a brush guard bumper on the front and a 2" lift. If anyone happens to see it, please call the police.

I have insurance but it's a 7.3 so its going to be really hard to replace...

On my way to file the police report now. I'll upload some video of the thieves later, it isn't very good but maybe someone will recognize them or the car.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sucks


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Friggin thieves......


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear that,did they hotwire it? Glad you had full coverage,I only have liability on mine


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Maybe trump was on to something


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Took them 3 minutes from the time they got in it to drive off. I'd guess they probably started it with a screwdriver or something but I don't know for sure.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

BTW, if you guys can share this to your Facebook, other forums, etc. I would really appreciate it.

I'd just done $4500 worth of work to the driveline and front end...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That really sux bg. They took my 04 250 in Tomball in feb. They haven't 
Found it yet. I hope they catch the sobees! Maybe they just wanted the 
Spray rig.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I think they wanted the 7.3, but the spray rig was a nice bonus...


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

bg said:


> BTW, if you guys can share this to your Facebook, other forums, etc. I would really appreciate it.
> 
> I'd just done $4500 worth of work to the driveline and front end...


Just posted for you on the Katy FB page (23k members). Hope you find it.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Suck man ! Hate thiefs , hope you find it , will be looking for it in my travels


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

That definitely sucks.. Hope there's something left when they call you in a few months after they find it in the brush North of Laredo....


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Here's the video.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

You know, if it were a different truck, it wouldn't bother me as much but since it's a 2002 crew cab 7.3 Lariat, it's going to be really tough to replace. Looking online and trucks that are close to what I had, without any mods, are listed for $18k - $22k, and there are none any closer than 300 miles from me. I just added up my mods and I've got $4300 worth, just in parts, not including any labor to install any of it. The spray rig in the back will cost $5000 to replace, and my $300 Chippewa snake boots were in the back seat (I'd just gotten them broken in too).

So I'm looking at $22k - $26k to get a truck that is LIKE what I had but somehow, I think I'm going to end up with a bit of a fight from the insurance company with assigning this value to a 13 year old truck. But I don't want a 2003 or later, I want my 7.3, that's why I still had that truck.

This is going to be a huge pain in the butt. 

Anybody had any experience with dealing with the insurance company on something like this?


----------



## Hunt N Farm (Jul 2, 2015)

Don't want to add to your bad day already buddy, but insurance don't typically cover personal items that were in the truck. That includes the spray rig in the bad and also all the mods you did to the truck, but who knows you might get lucky.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

It's a commercial auto policy so it does have some tool coverage. I've got a business owners policy as well that might give me some additional coverage since they were business tools and the truck was parked at the shop. It should at a minimum cover the lost earnings I'll have while I'm without a truck.

At the end of the day, its still going to cost me at least $8k out of pocket to get back to where I was in the best case scenario. There's a $1,000 deductible and they're not going to cover the $5k built transmission I had in it, along with some other stuff. 

I really would have preferred to have had any of my other cars stolen, replacing this one is going to suck, if it's even going to be possible.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

Watch the news for any at smash and grabs. Heard the preferred vehicle to do that is a f250. If not that then it's in mexico. Drug cartels like f250s. Sorry this happened man good luck with the insurance.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Did you have any security system on it?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I got paid by the insurance on up grades to my truck , bumper , chip , lift kit they paid for all of it ! I guess it depends on who you have for insurance ? Again sorry for you loss , truck is more than likely in Mexico now .


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Billphish said:


> Did you have any security system on it?


Just the factory system, which is pretty much useless. Honestly, I felt like it was safe there, nothing has been stolen from any of the tenants in that place in the 5 years I've been there. If I felt it was at all at risk, I'd have parked it inside.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Someone tried to steal my 7.3 about 8 yrs ago.

Luckily....it was a very cold January morning....and they didn't let the glow plugs warm up.

It wouldn't start....and they gave up.

I turned what was left of the key mechanism with my pocket knife and drove it home.

It was really strange....rarely ever did I have trouble starting it...had to be really cold!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

bg said:


> You know, if it were a different truck, it wouldn't bother me as much but since it's a 2002 crew cab 7.3 Lariat, it's going to be really tough to replace. Looking online and trucks that are close to what I had, without any mods, are listed for $18k - $22k, and there are none any closer than 300 miles from me. I just added up my mods and I've got $4300 worth, just in parts, not including any labor to install any of it. The spray rig in the back will cost $5000 to replace, and my $300 Chippewa snake boots were in the back seat (I'd just gotten them broken in too).
> 
> So I'm looking at $22k - $26k to get a truck that is LIKE what I had but somehow, I think I'm going to end up with a bit of a fight from the insurance company with assigning this value to a 13 year old truck. But I don't want a 2003 or later, I want my 7.3, that's why I still had that truck.
> 
> ...


Ouch.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

bg said:


> Just the factory system, which is pretty much useless. Honestly, I felt like it was safe there, nothing has been stolen from any of the tenants in that place in the 5 years I've been there. If I felt it was at all at risk, I'd have parked it inside.


I have these on some big rigs at work

http://www.ravelco.com/product.html


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

bg said:


> Looking online and trucks that are close to what I had, without any mods, are listed for $18k - $22k, and there are none any closer than 300 miles from me.


They are going to find comps in your area. Or at least claim that they found comps in your area. Demand to see them. Make them look at receipts, especially for anything that was an upgrade over original equipment.

I looked for months to find a one-owner, low mileage Accord for my daughter. Found one that was owned by an older couple, and it was clean and tight like brand new. She got t-boned in it, and the insurance company was pulling comps at these pay-by-the-week used car shysters. I could only find a couple of Accords that were even close, but they came up with a list. I got a bit more by wrestling with them, but still not nearly enough for what I lost.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

pocjetty said:


> They are going to find comps in your area. Or at least claim that they found comps in your area. Demand to see them. Make them look at receipts, especially for anything that was an upgrade over original equipment.
> 
> I looked for months to find a one-owner, low mileage Accord for my daughter. Found one that was owned by an older couple, and it was clean and tight like brand new. She got t-boned in it, and the insurance company was pulling comps at these pay-by-the-week used car shysters. I could only find a couple of Accords that were even close, but they came up with a list. I got a bit more by wrestling with them, but still not nearly enough for what I lost.


Yeah, this is going to be a nightmare. I've already looked, there aren't any comparable right now. There are some with the same trim but they have a front bench instead of captain's chairs, the only 2 I saw that were even close were in Ca and Fl and both were priced around $22k.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

What kind of trash did they throw out of the car when they left it looks like a cigarette pack. It was not there when they pulled up but there when they left. 
Hope it's recovered


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

rut-ro said:


> What kind of trash did they throw out of the car when they left it looks like a cigarette pack. It was not there when they pulled up but there when they left.
> Hope it's recovered


Whatever it was, it was gone by the time I got there this morning.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Man that really sucks,,,I hope you can find you something close to what you had,,, Were the doors unlocked ? ( not that that would stop them) The cargo light came on as soon as the dude walked over to the door,,


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

bg said:


> Whatever it was, it was gone by the time I got there this morning.


 To bad, looked like a drink cup from a fast food joint


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

After watching the video...I would want a bushmaster,I'm guessing these guys were probably armed..


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

bigbarr said:


> Man that really sucks,,,I hope you can find you something close to what you had,,, Were the doors unlocked ? ( not that that would stop them) The cargo light came on as soon as the dude walked over to the door,,


They popped the lock on the passenger side on their first trip through around 1:30. One of the guys in the building next door heard them the first time and came out and talked to them but didn't call the police or get a license plate number. They came back later to a truck that was already unlocked and drove it away.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's one for sale.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=14415114#post14415114


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I hate thieves!!! Good luck with the recovery. Wish I could help.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

That video made me sick to my stomach........how someone could just walk up and take your **** is just unbelievable. I know it happens all the time, but I hate to see it happen to good people, people that actually work for a living.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

carryyourbooks said:


> That video made me sick to my stomach........how someone could just walk up and take your **** is just unbelievable. I know it happens all the time, but I hate to see it happen to good people, people that actually work for a living.


x2!


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

carryyourbooks said:


> That video made me sick to my stomach........how someone could just walk up and take your **** is just unbelievable. I know it happens all the time, but I hate to see it happen to good people, people that actually work for a living.


Yeah, having the video is a mixed bag. On the one hand, maybe they'll catch someone and it'll be helpful in prosecution but on the other hand, it sure is hard to watch someone drive off with your stuff without a care in the world.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

BG, do you have a facebook account? If not, start one. If you do and haven't already, post this on your fb account, then post a link here. We can all share it and ask our friends to share it. There are buy, sell, trade groups, farm groups, truck groups .. all kinds of places to get the word out on facebook both for your area and the surrounding areas.

Those guys looked real well practiced, chances are it went straight to wherever and is long gone, but wherever could be in the Houston area and it be found. Bugs the heck out of me how relaxed looking they were, just chit chatting on the telephone before they steal another man's property.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I've posted it on several FB groups but anybody that wants to share it as well, please do so. The more exposure the better. Hopefully this link is good.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1953831581243.54567.1706298856&type=1&theater


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

rut-ro said:


> What kind of trash did they throw out of the car when they left it looks like a cigarette pack. It was not there when they pulled up but there when they left.
> Hope it's recovered


Saw that and was wondering that too. Looks like they were passing a J before they finally got out.


----------



## Wygans (Jan 22, 2014)

Any way the recent mechanic could be involved?


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Wygans said:


> Any way the recent mechanic could be involved?


The recent mechanic was Garrett at Powerstroke Magic, I think the chances of those guys being involved are essentially nil.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Smash n grab robbery coming soon.Hope you find it.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Just got a call that it was recovered. Sounds like they tore it up but at least I'll get it back. Don't know about the contents yet.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Thats good,, sounded like you really liked that truck


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Great!! How far did they get with it??


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

It's in Hempstead, 21 miles away. They found it abandoned in an Exxon with the windows broken and the steering column broken. I don't know about the contents or any details on the condition of the truck beyond that yet. The storage lot it's at isn't answering their phone. I may drive out there today to see if I can tell anything or just deal with it in the morning. Right now, I don't know if its drivable or if I'm going to need a wrecker.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Hempstead PD just called so I got to talk to the officer that found it. The spray rig is gone and from what he was saying I think also the stereo stuff. Dash is pulled apart as well. He said that he thinks the window was rolled down, not broken, so that would be a plus. And, I think my snake boots are still in it, which would be awesome. I don't want to break in another pair.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Hope its not too fugged up.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

You got lucky. At least you have a truck for the insurance to see & settle on repairs. This one still has not been found. Insurance claims guy was not fun to deal with. He played dumb but knew what he was doing. I think I came out about 2-3 grand short after much arguing. Texas Farm Bureau. I will probably insurance shop after dealing with them.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1483962&highlight=stolen+truck


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

monark said:


> You got lucky. At least you have a truck for the insurance to see & settle on repairs. This one still has not been found. Insurance claims guy was not fun to deal with. He played dumb but knew what he was doing. I think I came out about 2-3 grand short after much arguing. Texas Farm Bureau. I will probably insurance shop after dealing with them.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1483962&highlight=stolen+truck


Man, I'm sorry yours didn't make it home. I'd definitely rather have the truck back and repair than have to try and replace it.

Definitely no more parking the truck outside overnight after this, I'm going to have to start chaining everything down.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Glad to hear they found it. Hopefully they can find the scum that stole it.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

bg said:


> Man, I'm sorry yours didn't make it home. I'd definitely rather have the truck back and repair than have to try and replace it.
> 
> Definitely no more parking the truck outside overnight after this, I'm going to have to start chaining everything down.


Thanks. My brother drives a 2003 7.3 and it is a fantastic diesel. Glad you got yours back.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'd be sure to check craiglist for your and any surrounding counties for the spray rig. Can't be a lot of those listed...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

You know this whole thread suxs. I bought a trap from this dude & he gave the money to help another 2 cooler out. Where else does this happen. No where but 2 cool. I sure hope you get your stuff back that you worked your butt off for & that you need to provide for your family.
And I dang sure hope they catch those scum bags.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> I'd be sure to check craiglist for your and any surrounding counties for the spray rig. Can't be a lot of those listed...


I've already started looking, it's a pretty specialized piece of equipment. I've never seen another like it in town, maybe it'll turn up. Something like that though, if its what they took the truck for, they had to already have an idea of what they were going to do with it. They didn't look like they types to be willing to drag a hose around lawns in the summer heat on the video but there's not a big market for these things.

I had this one custom built by GNC, I can replace it, it'll just take a month to get it here during the time of year that I need it the most. Oh well, I'm just glad to have the truck back. The rest of it is just stuff that can be easily replaced, it's just going to take money.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

bg said:


> I've already started looking, it's a pretty specialized piece of equipment. I've never seen another like it in town, maybe it'll turn up. Something like that though, if its what they took the truck for, they had to already have an idea of what they were going to do with it. They didn't look like they types to be willing to drag a hose around lawns in the summer heat on the video but there's not a big market for these things.
> 
> I had this one custom built by GNC, I can replace it, it'll just take a month to get it here during the time of year that I need it the most. Oh well, I'm just glad to have the truck back. The rest of it is just stuff that can be easily replaced, it's just going to take money.


Are there any markings on the spray rig? I am wondering it someone will be using it to grow something illegal where water access is difficult?


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

fishingcacher said:


> Are there any markings on the spray rig? I am wondering it someone will be using it to grow something illegal where water access is difficult?


Nothing other than the factory labeling. There are things on it that would allow me to easily identify it but they're small things that would have to be pointed out and aren't immediately obvious.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

It is nice to hear some good news, there's never a shortage of the bad. Good luck with the insurance.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Well I'm not even going to say "you're fortunate" - I know it's not easy to feel that way when you're looking at a damaged vehicle, and missing equipment. At least you don't have to replace the custom tranny, etc. that you put on the truck. The worst part, it sounds like, is that you lose income until you can replace the spray rig. That's why they used to hang people for stealing horses.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

bg said:


> Nothing other than the factory labeling. There are things on it that would allow me to easily identify it but they're small things that would have to be pointed out and aren't immediately obvious.


Actually those are the very things that may help to ID it. Got any pictures of the rig on the truck? Or pics of the rig. A receipt from the manufacturer? A payment receipt? I hope the thugs don't cut it up for metal recycling.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Adjuster just left, they're going to take care of it, including the spray rig. Contents are gone and under the deductible on my business policy but I'm going to come out OK on this.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Who is your carrier?


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

carryyourbooks said:


> Who is your carrier?


Progressive. Text me if you want the agent's number, they have handled this really well so far.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

So glad for you!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

bg said:


> Progressive. Text me if you want the agent's number, they have handled this really well so far.


I've been with Progressive for 15 years or so. When I need them the most, they did a great job.


----------



## Spartan Handgun Training (May 28, 2014)

F250s are easy to steal. These are the trucks if you notice that are used in the convenience store smash and grab for the ATM machines.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

bg said:


> Adjuster just left, they're going to take care of it, including the spray rig. Contents are gone and under the deductible on my business policy but I'm going to come out OK on this.


Thanks for taking the time to follow up. Makes my day to hear that you're not going to take a beating over this.

Fred Gwynn (Herman Munster) once said, "It feels like there is a war between light and dark, and the dark has one extra spear." It helps to hear the times when it works out.


----------

